# Where to find past nominees of Gramophone Awards, please?



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi all! From 2007 on the award issue only shows top 3 of each category. Where can we find the complete list, with 6 nominees each category, please? Thank you.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

If Gramophone themselves are only showing three then thats probably all you're ever going to see. There may have been a change around 2007 for judging involving reducing the shortlist down to a final public three. You'd be best to send Gramophone an email.


----------

